# Sky multiroom - sky plus



## dillons (4 Apr 2011)

Hi, 

We have sky multiroom, sky plus in first room and standard sky in second room but engineer left 2nd cable for future upgrade to sky plus. Have an old spare sky plus box from my sister, can I just connect this in 2nd room and have sky plus in second room or is it even possible to have sky plus in 2 rooms? Do I have to pay extra every month for this. Was just gonna try sky plus box but I'm guessing it's not as simple as that?

Thanks


----------



## Leo (4 Apr 2011)

The Sky card must be paired to the Sky Box. Your card will not work in anything but the box it is paired with. 

You can use that connection/box combination to receive the free to air channels.


----------



## dahamsta (4 Apr 2011)

dillons said:


> is it even possible to have sky plus in 2 rooms?



Yes, the spare cable is hooked to the dish. However Leo is correct below, you will need to place an order for an upgrade.


----------



## Ciara2011 (4 Apr 2011)

The maximum is two sky plus per dish, as each sky plus box requires two cables, as Leo pointed out each card is assigned to a box and an account, you can try and get a discount off them to upgrade.


----------



## Woodie (7 Apr 2011)

Good advice all round.   Usually with a 4LNB output dish you run two cables to Sky+ box 1 and two more cables to Sky+ box 2.  Then you need to match the cards by contacting Sky.  I guess it is simply another box but they will have to tell you if there is something in their fine print that limits that - I doubt it.
BTW it is possible to have more than 4 outputs but then you have to tinker with the dish installation.


----------



## Ollie11 (7 Apr 2011)

We have sky + in 2 rooms downstairs and sky free view in a room upstairs. This is done with 4 connections off the dish. The main room has full sky plus. Record something but watch something else ( 2 channels) the other room has only one connection so we can pause and rewind live tv but can only record what we are watching. The other conenction is going upstairs using a standard sky box as a free view. It is working well for us. Also I do not think that there is any extra charge for sky +. We have one extra package so we pay 25 europm and our multi-room is 7 euro pm for 12 months and 15 euro after that.


----------

